# Steaming in the Maine woods



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are a couple of videos from a steamup a couple weeks ago on Eric Schade's Winnegance & Quebec Railway in Phippsburg, Maine. The W&Q is built on along the embankment at the side of the driveway, combining the natural scenery of a ground-level layout with a convenient elevation for live steam operation. The scenic aspect is also enhanced by Eric's charming scratchbuilt buildings and bridges, including two covered bridges that he recently rebuilt to fit larger 1:20.3 engines like my K-27. Thanks Eric for an enjoyable day of steaming!

A tour of the layout behind my K-27...




Some scenes with Eric's Roundhouse Sandy River 24 and scratchbuilt rolling stock...



(Yep, I've been having just a little too much fun with Windows Movie Maker lately!)


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice videos, I liked the juxtaposition of the on board and off board camera shots. Some burner noise in that second one!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

What a neat looking layout. Nice structures. The covered bridges put mine to shame. I like how it is built in the woods and some items are to scale where others like the real trees are not. The live steamer coming around the curve towards the camera looked real. Keep having fun with that camera and the trains. 
Todd


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

What a beautiful ride! Those clips give the exact feeling of riding through a mature forest landscape.

Larry


----------



## topshed (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi, 

I'd just like to say what a beautiful layout that is, just the right amount of buildings set off by nature in all her glory - and some gorgeous steam locos to top it off! What more could we want? Oh, and some excellent camera work too - keep it up, its great!


Martin


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Reminds me of the ride through the Rockies, a realistic steam ride from a gauge one point of view.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, 

Beautiful ride! What a treat. Thank you.


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, glad you enjoyed the videos. Eric has also posted some videos of his own on YouTube, featuring his layout along with some other recent Maine steamups... 
http://www.youtube.com/user/PerryDrive


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

The plume and lighting on #24 is perfect. I really love seeing the plume before the loco comes in sight. 

Thanks 
Harvey C.


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

Excellant video!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Reminds me of an old commercial "is it real or is it Memorex."


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

What a beautiful lay out. I felt like I was actually riding the train.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Really nice. I wish we had rocks and elevation down here in Houston. But alas it's just flat. They have a Maine Garden Ry group with a website. There are some more pictures here:


http://www.mainegardenrailway.com-a...051509.pdf


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

That was very well done! The burner noise aside, both videos were equally enjoyable! Of course, I'm always going to be partial to a K-27!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

What an awesome layout


----------

